# New Line of Fishing Tackle



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

For all you inshore fisherman check out the newest line of popping corks, jig heads, spinner baits, ect... This is top quality stuff and priced better than it's competitors. A bunch of the IFA and redfish cup guys went to this stuff toward the end of the season. It's already in several tackle stores around the area and I suspect it will be in more in the near future. It is very hard to find quality products at a low price.

The company is called Marsh Works. Check the stuff out below! I would love to hear feedback from you guys....

Glass Bead popping cork- $3.49 retail and great profit margin for dealers. Comes in 3 colors. 










The buzz pop is new in very interesting. It throws up twice the water of a regular popping cork. Ive use them and they work!
As far as I no this is the only popping cork ever made this way. 










Quality jig heads at an outstanding price. You can buy these for the same price as the cheap stuff. Comes in 5 colors










Spinner baits. Similar to the redfish majic except this one is cheaper.


----------

